# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή γεννήτριας DDS για ραβδοσκοπία

## takis_kor

Κατασκευή γεννήτριας DDS με έτοιμες πλακέτες από το ebay.
πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν γεννήτρια μοριακών συχνοτήτων για να ραβδοσκοπούν με σκοπό την εύρεση χρυσου, κενων νερού κτλ
Βασικά σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι απλό με έτοιμες πλακέτες από το ebay και με συχνότητες έως 30-40 κηζ που είναι αρκετή για την χρήση σε ραβδοσκοπία!!!
πήρα μια γεννητρια http://www.ebay.com/itm/171932726380...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

έναν ενισχυτή κατάλληλο http://www.ebay.com/itm/221986465551...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

στην εσωτερική αγορά κουτιά διακόπτες μπαταρία κτλ 
και ξεκίνησα





η αλήθεια είναι ότι το τρύπημα θέλει χρόνο χαχαχαχα

και εδώ το τελικό αποτέλεσμα μαζί με τις βέργες για ραβδοσκοπία!!!

----------

GiwrgosTH (27-09-16), 

Lord Vek (27-09-16), 

street (26-09-16), 

usa (27-09-16)

----------


## street

συγχαρητηρια καταρχας για την κατασκευη σου ..... :Biggrin:  





εαν την φτιαξω ας πουμε  ..... μπορω να εντοπισω πετρελαιο χρυσαφικα και γενικα τιμαλφη ? 










τι ? οχι ?  :Lol:  νερο ???  :Biggrin:

----------


## takis_kor

και εδώ η κατασκευή για τα πασαλάκια

----------

GiwrgosTH (27-09-16)

----------


## takis_kor

> συγχαρητηρια καταρχας για την κατασκευη σου ..... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εαν την φτιαξω ας πουμε  ..... μπορω να εντοπισω πετρελαιο χρυσαφικα και γενικα τιμαλφη ? 
> 
> 
> ...




ααααααα δεν ξέρω
εγώ με άλλο μηχανάκι τις βρίσκω τις ξανθιές!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## SV1JRT

Γενικά, σε ποιό νόμο της φυσικής βασίζεται η ραβδοσκόπηση και η χρήση της γεννήτριας "Μοριακών ??!!?? Συχνοτήτων" ?

.

----------


## takis_kor

εδώ οι απόψεις συγκρούονται, άλλοι λένε ότι λειτουργεί και άλλοι πως είναι μυθοπλασίες,
εγώ στα χρόνια που έχω ψάξει και μόνος μου με χρήση ραβδοσκοπίας αλλά και άλλους που έχω δει, το μόνος σίγουρο είναι ότι κανένας δεν έβγαλε μεγάλη ποσότητα χρυσού με ραβδοσκοπία, σε ποιο απλά μέταλλα έχει κάποια ισχύει σαν λειτουργία, 
από εκεί και έπειτα ... όλα γίνονται!!!!

ΥΓ εγώ δεν ψάχνω ραβδοσκοπικά έχω ηλεκτρονικό αποστατικό για ευγενέστατα μέταλλα!!!

----------


## IRF

> Γενικά, σε ποιό νόμο της φυσικής βασίζεται η ραβδοσκόπηση και η χρήση της γεννήτριας "Μοριακών ??!!?? Συχνοτήτων" ?.



Δεν τα ξέρει όλα η φυσική.Έχει να κάνει και με τις ικανότητες του συγκεκριμένου ατόμου.*Φυσικά οι τσαρλατάνοι-εκμεταλλευτές είναι άπειροι. Ένα λίνκ για κάποιαν με πραγματική ικανότητα:
http://e-didaskalia.blogspot.gr/2014/09/50.html
*

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γενικά, σε ποιό νόμο της φυσικής βασίζεται η ραβδοσκόπηση και η χρήση της γεννήτριας "Μοριακών ??!!?? Συχνοτήτων" ?
> 
> .



Βασίζετε στις συχνότητες που "ακούει" το κάθε μέταλλο. Εκπέμπει με τα πασαλάκια και λαμβάνει με τις ράβδους. Ο χρυσός αν θυμάμαι καλά στους 6 Khz?
Δοκιμασμένο ότι εντοπίζει μέταλλα. Ήμουν από τους δύσπιστους, αλλά μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές πείστηκα!
Με αυτή τη γεννήτρια ήταν http://www.ebay.com/itm/BK-Precision...-/130605335499 που στην έξοδό της είχε μπει ένας ενισχυτής.
Ράβδοι και πασαλάκια σαν του Τάκη.

Τάκη πολύ καλή κατασκευή, μπράβο!

----------


## katmadas

Πολυ ωραια συναρμολογιση μπραβο φιλε.
Αντε δοκιμασε την κιολας να μας πεις εντυπωσεις.

----------


## tsimpidas

> και εδώ η κατασκευή για τα πασαλάκια





ξέρετε ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να σας πιάσουν χωρίς μάλιστα να έχετε βρει τίποτα απολύτως...

http://www.kathimerini.gr/825258/art...avan-gia-lires

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ξέρετε ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να σας πιάσουν χωρίς μάλιστα να έχετε βρει τίποτα απολύτως...
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/825258/art...avan-gia-lires



To άρθρο που παραθέτεις λέει πως τους συνέλαβαν γιατί είχαν σκάψει, όχι γιατί κατασκεύασαν κάποιο μηχάνημα ή έψαχναν με αυτό. 
Επίσης μπορείς να ζητήσεις άδεια για εκσκαφή και να το κάνεις νόμιμα.

----------


## sotiris12

Μπράβο σου πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!

----------

ThanosGr (04-09-17)

----------


## IRF

Δηλαδή πως λειτουργεί; βάζεις τα πασαλάκια -κεραίες στο χώμα και καταλαβαίνεις το μέταλλο από την κίνηση των ράβδων που κρατάς στα χέρια;Εγώ νόμιζα ότι και το άτομο πρέπει να έχει διαισθητική  ικανότητα

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Δηλαδή πως λειτουργεί; βάζεις τα πασαλάκια -κεραίες στο χώμα και καταλαβαίνεις το μέταλλο από την κίνηση των ράβδων που κρατάς στα χέρια;Εγώ νόμιζα ότι και το άτομο πρέπει να έχει διαισθητική  ικανότητα



Ακριβώς έτσι! Οι βέργες σε κατευθύνουν στο μεταλλικό αντικείμενο.
Τώρα όσο αφορά τα άτομα που έχον το κληρονομικό χάρισμα... Μάλλον δουλεύουν κόσμο!

----------


## nick1974

σαν κατασκευη ειναι κουκλι και μπραβο που το εφτιαξες με τοσο μερακι.
Τωρα οσο για τη χρησιμοτητα της... φανταζομαι λειτουργει οσο κι ενας ενισχυτης προσευχων :Biggrin:  αλλα ηξερα ανθρωπους που πληρωναν αδρα για τετοια placebo οποτε...

----------


## jskalitexnis

και εγω ήθελα  να ρωτήσω σε με ποια θεωρεία λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα  ? η ραβδοσκοπία ειναι ενα φυσικό φαινόμενο υπαρκτό και δεν χρειάζεται  καμιά μαντική ικανότητα.
οποιος νομίζει πως χρειάζεται χάρισμα η κάποια μαντική ικανότητα καλύτερα να μην ασχοληθεί με την ραβδοσκοπία .καλύτερα να ρίχνει τα " ταρο"!!!
 η εκπομπή ηλεκτρομαγνητικων παλμών  δεν λεει τπτ απολύτως. μεσα σε ενα κόσμο γεμάτο απο ηλεκτροκυματα .
σαν κατασκευη μου αρεσε ομως..

και οι βέργες δεν μαχνητηζωνται ώστε να στραφουν σε κάποια κατεύθυνση.

----------


## IRF

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας δείξεις βίντεο λειτουργίας της δικής σου συσκευής.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μας δείξεις βίντεο λειτουργίας της δικής σου συσκευής.



+1000 !!
Και εγώ θα ήθελα να δω video από τον ενισχυτή σε λειτουργία...
Αν μπορείς, κάνε ένα video και ανέβασε το.

.

----------


## SeAfasia

> εδώ οι απόψεις συγκρούονται, άλλοι λένε ότι λειτουργεί και άλλοι πως είναι μυθοπλασίες,
> εγώ στα χρόνια που έχω ψάξει και μόνος μου με χρήση ραβδοσκοπίας αλλά και άλλους που έχω δει, το μόνος σίγουρο είναι ότι κανένας δεν έβγαλε μεγάλη ποσότητα χρυσού με ραβδοσκοπία, σε ποιο απλά μέταλλα έχει κάποια ισχύει σαν λειτουργία, 
> από εκεί και έπειτα ... όλα γίνονται!!!!
> 
> ΥΓ εγώ δεν ψάχνω ραβδοσκοπικά έχω ηλεκτρονικό αποστατικό για ευγενέστατα μέταλλα!!!



αντί για τα ραβδιά,θα βρείς από 14" τηλεόραση παλαιού τύπου το καλώδιο που βρίσκεται γύρω από την οθόνη,το οποίο την απομαγνήτιζε.Αυτό είναι μια πλεξούδα(είναι σαν το κουβάρι νήματος,είναι τέλειο πηνίο) 0.03mm περίπου σύρμα αφού το ξετυλίξεις θα το δείς,έχει δύο καλώδια,κόκκινο και μαύρο τα οποία καταλήγουν σε jst κοννέκτορα 2 pin....βρες το και τα ξαναλέμε.... :Wink:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## IRF

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν με ενδιαφέρει ο διαχωρισμός χρυσού-άλλων μετάλλων. Εντοπίζει δηλαδή ανά μία συχνότητα ένα μέταλλο;Λέω ότι θα με ενδιέφερε το βίντεο με ανίχνευση χαλκού κυρίως. Σε μορφή συρμάτων *με ρεύμα AC*  αντιδρούν διαφορετικά οι ράβδοι; Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Είναι ποιο  εύκολο; ή υπάρχουν παρεμβολές και η μέθοδος δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Φυσικά  μιλάω για μεγάλες αποστάσεις της τάξεως των μέτρων και όχι εκατοστά που  υπάρχουν ένα σωρό ανιχνευτές καλωδίων πάμφθηνοι. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να  δοκιμάσεις και για μετεωρίτες που η τιμή τους είναι καλύτερη από του  χρυσού μερικές φορές. Αλλά εκεί υπάρχει το πρόβλημα πολλών υλικών-πολλές  συχνότητες;Επίσης ζητάω το βίντεο(παρόλο που υπάρχουν πολλά στο νετ)  γιατί στο forum αυτό υπάρχουν άτομα με γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικών αξιόπιστα  που συνήθως δεν έχουν σκοπό να κοροιδέψουν με εικονικές κατασκευές ή να  αποκομίσουν οικονομικό όφελος.ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ σε ότι και αν ψάχνεις και  συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι όλοι εδω μέσα  έιναι κυρίως πρακτικά άτομα και ψοφάμε για εφαρμογή ειδικά περίεργων  συσκευών που δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί.Πες μας επίσης και συχνότητες μετάλλων-  χαρακτηριστικά γεννήτριας.ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ  φυσικά.

----------


## tsimpidas

άλλη συχνότητα για τα 14 καράτια,,άλλη για τα 18 καράτια και άλλη για τα 24 καράτια,,


σε συγκεκριμένη [τριγωνικη]συχνότητα βρίσκει και πολύτιμους λίθους. [λόγο του ότι τα διαμάντια έχουν γωνίες...kleo]

----------


## Spark

βλεπω πως και ο κωστας μιτιλινακης εχει κανει τετοια κατασκευή που ονομαζει POSEIDON και την προωθει στην αγορά.
τακη να δουμε εαν η δικη σου κατασκευη εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> βλεπω πως και ο κωστας μιτιλινακης εχει κανει τετοια κατασκευή που ονομαζει POSEIDON και την προωθει στην αγορά.
> τακη να δουμε εαν η δικη σου κατασκευη εχει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα




Από ότι βλέπω στο βίντεο περιστρέφεται σαν την βελόνα μιας πυξίδας.Έχω μερικές απορίες:


Βάση ποιού νόμου της φυσικής γίνεται αυτό;Υπάρχει "έλξη" ( προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά ) ανάμεσα στο μέταλλο που ψάχνουμε και τη συσκευή; Αν ναι τότε πως γίνεται διαφορετικά μέταλλα να έλκουν τις ίδιες κεραίες ( την ίδια συσκευή ); Σε άλλο βίντεο στο κανάλι του στο YouTube δείχνει πως βάζει τις κεραίες και την λαβή. Η συσκευή φαίνεται να περιστρέφεται ελεύθερα χωρίς εσωτερικούς κινητήρες.Η συχνότητα κάνει τη συσκευή να περιστρέφεται; 

Σκεφτόμουν να ρωτήσω πόσο κάνει μια τέτοια συσκευή να την αγοράσω αλλά είδα αυτό:

http://www.minelab.gr/product.asp?catid=30

Δεν ξέρω ποιός αντιγράφει ποιόν. Ίσως να είναι και η ίδια συσκευή του κυρίου Μυτιλινάκη... Αλλά 1500 ευρώ για μια γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων και 3 κεραίες είναι λίγο ...μεγάλο ποσό. Εκτός κι αν έχει μέσα κι άλλη τεχνολογία ( που σίγουρα θα έχει ) γιατί είναι ...εξωφρενική τιμή. Ένα πράγμα ακόμη με χάλασε ( πέρα από την τιμή ) αυτό:

"Ανάλογα με την ποσότητα των μετάλλων *και τις ικανότητες του χειριστή * μπορεί να εντοπίσει στόχο σε απόσταση 2.800 μέτρων. Ο ανιχνευτής  μοριακών συχνοτήτων Locator 192 a *εντοπίζει το μήκος κύματος της  μοριακής συχνότητας* του μετάλλου για το οποίο κάνουμε έρευνα." ( από το minelab.gr ).

Η συσκευή λειτουργεί ναι ή όχι; Τι θα πει "ανάλογα με τις ικανότητες του χειριστή"; 1500 ευρώπουλα είναι αυτά. Επίσης τι ακριβώς σημαίνει "εντοπίζει το μηκος κύματος της μοριακής συχνότητας"; Αυτό είναι ήδη γνωστό ( αν δεν απατώμαι ) για όλα τα μέταλλα. Αυτό δηλαδή που κάνει τη συσκευή να περιστρέφεται είναι το μήκος κύματος; Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό αν δεν έχει εσωτερικά κινητήρες;

Ξέρω ότι δεν ρωτάω τον κατασκευαστή ( είναι και ο μόνος αρμόδιος να απαντήσει ) αλλά κουβέντα να γίνεται!  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ.
Βρήκα και πόσο το πουλάει ... 585 ευρώ;  :frown:

----------


## IRF

> "Ανάλογα με την ποσότητα των μετάλλων *και τις ικανότητες του χειριστή * μπορεί να εντοπίσει στόχο σε απόσταση 2.800 μέτρων.



Αυτοί που πουλάνε γεννήτριες συχνοτήτων για εργαστήρια μαθητών π.χ. *δεν γράφουν*"Ανάλογα με *τις ικανότητες του χειριστή"* γιατί άραγε;
ποιά η διαφορά; αφού και μαθητές ντουγ@νια υπάρχουν; (τους λες βάλε το κόκκινο  στο κόκκινο και βάζει το μαύρο)τελικά όμως τα καταφέρνουν και τις χρησιμοποιούν όλοι .Εμείς άραγε είμαστε όλοι ντουγάνια για τη χρήση γεννητριών ανίχνευσης μετάλλων με καμία ικανότητα μάθησης.Μάλλον ψάχνουν κορόιδα και μετά σου λένε μα δεν έχεις ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ-ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΧΑΡΙΣΜΑ

----------


## kioan

> Από ότι βλέπω στο βίντεο περιστρέφεται σαν την βελόνα μιας πυξίδας.Έχω μερικές απορίες:
> 
> Βάση ποιού νόμου της φυσικής γίνεται αυτό;



Για να σκεφτώ, για να σκεφτώ... Έχουμε και λέμε:

Ο άξονας περιστροφής διέρχεται μέσα από την χειρολαβή.Η συσκευή μπορεί να περιστρέφεται ανεμπόδιστα γύρω από αυτόν τον άξονα.Το τμήμα της συσκευής που περιστρέφεται δεν είναι ζυγοσταθμισμένο, η συσκευή δεν έχει ομοιόμορφη κατανομή μάζας.Η καθετότητα του άξονα ως προς το έδαφος δεν εξασφαλίζεται με κανέναν τρόπο, καθώς κρατιέται με το ένα χέρι του χειριστή.

Πως να δεις το λένε αυτό το φαινόμενο.... είμαι αναποφάσιστος, μεταξύ μαγείας και ροπής δυνάμεως ως προς σημείο  :Lol: 

Θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί η συσκευή από επιστημονική επιτροπή με τον μάγο του χωριού, τον φύλαρχο και κανέναν εκπρόσωπο της ΕΕΦ για έξτρα κύρος  :W00t:

----------

CybEng (07-11-16)

----------


## kioan

Μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον έχει το άλλο video που παρουσιάζει την συσκευή Poseidon.

Εκεί μπορείτε να δείτε την συσκευή να περιστρέφεται ελεύθερα γύρω από τον άξονά της χάρη στην άριστη κατανομή βάρους γύρω από αυτόν.

 


Θα μου πείτε "μα χτες άλλα μας έλεγες για κακή ζυγοστάθμιση κλπ", αλλά αξίζει να παρατηρήσουμε μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια: Όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν έως ότου επεκταθούν οι 3 τηλεσκοπικές κεραίες της.

 

Μιας και ανέφερα τις κεραίες, ας σημειώσουμε πως πρόκειται για τις Nagoya NA-773, dual-band 144/430 MHz, οι οποίες μαζεμένες έχουν μήκος 12cm, ενώ όταν επεκταθούν 42cm.
Το βάρος της καθεμιάς είναι 40gr και αν θεωρήσουμε πως το κέντρο βάρους είναι περίπου στο 1/3 του μήκους της (προς τον connector), όταν αυτή επεκτείνεται το κέντρο βάρους της μετατοπίζεται από τα 12/3=4cm στα 42/3=14cm. Άρα για τις 3 κεραίες συνολικά έχουμε 120g που μετατοπίζονται κατά 10cm πιο μακρυά από την χειρολαβή της συσκευής. (υπολογισμοί κατά προσέγγιση μιας και δεν είναι τόσο απλό στην πραγματικότητα)

Παρόλα αυτά, μόλις επεκτάθηκαν οι 3 κεραίες, η συσκευή με μαγικό τρόπο διατηρεί την τέλεια ζυγοστάθμισή της ακόμα και όταν η χειρολαβή της γέρνει στο πλάι  :W00t: 
Τώρα έχω προβληματιστεί με το πως λέγεται αυτό το φαινόμενο: είμαι αναποφάσιστος μεταξύ μαγείας ή στατικής τριβής λόγω του δαχτύλου του χειριστή που εμφανώς πιέζει την πλάτη της συσκευής  :Rolleyes: 









 *Spoiler:*       Τελικά δεν κρατήθηκα. Έφτιαξα κι εγώ έναν παρόμοιο ανιχνευτή αλλά έχει πρόβλημα υπεροδήγησης στον δέκτη

----------

el greco 1 (08-11-16)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Τα 590 ευρώ τιμή πώς προκύπτουν άραγε;
Γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων + ενισχυτής + κεραίες ; Στη σελίδα στο ebay λέει ότι έχουν ήδη πωληθεί ...18! Δεν μπορεί όλο και κάτι παραπάνω θα έχει μέσα... Αλλιώς πως να δικαιολογείται τέτοια τιμή; Καμιά ιδέα κανείς; Μήπως ο κατασκευαστής διαβάζει το forum εδώ και θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει ( χωρίς να δίνει κρίσιμες λεπτομέρειες για τη συσκευή να μην την αντιγράψουμε... );
Ειλικρινά ήθελα πάρα πολύ να αγοράσω μια τέτοια συσκευή όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι λειτουργεί έτσι όπως ισχυρίζονται ότι λειτουργεί αλλά για να δω τι έχει μέσα. Πόσα είμουν έτοιμος να δώσω; 50-60 ευρώ το μέγιστο. Βλέπω κάτι τρελά νούμερα όμως και σκέφτομαι ότι εδώ έχουμε τεράστια απάτη. Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα αυτό: 

Distances  and depth of the instrument can be *acording to the user skills* and the  size of target 200 meters untill 2.400 + meters, depth more that 6  meters. ( από την σελίδα στο ebay )

Αυτή η φράση όμως από μόνη της δεν είναι αποποίηση των ευθυνών του πωλητή. Έχουμε ξεκάρα απάτη αν η συσκευή δεν λειτουργεί γιατί παρόλο που λέει ότι εξαρτάται από τις ικανότητες του χειριστή ( user skills ) μιλάει για μέγιστη απόσταση. Δηλαδή αν είναι εντελώς άχρηστος ο χειριστής θα πρέπει να είναι ( τουλάχιστον ) από πάνω από τον στόχο για να δείξει η συσκευή ότι κάτι βρήκε. Αν είναι ...ικανός ο χειριστής και από τα 2,5 χιλιόμετρα ανιχνεύει η συσκευή. Άρα η απάτη είναι δεδομένη γιατί κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη ( ας με διαψεύσουν ) δεν λειτουργεί έτσι όπως λένε. Ακόμη και με αυτή τη φράση δεν μπορεί να αποποιηθεί την ευθύνη για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση ο πωλητής...

Το ωραίο με το βίντεο είναι ότι το λέει κιόλας: "...εγώ φυσικά ξέρω που είναι ο στόχος"  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είναι απίστευτο αυτό που γίνεται με αυτές τις ...συσκευές. Εκτός του ότι οι τιμές είναι *τόσα_μου_λείπουν_εμένα* δηλαδή από 150 ευρώ μέχρι και 2.000 ευρώ, το τι γράφουν στις περιγραφές είναι ...απερίγραπτο! Έτσι για να γελάσουμε λίγο δείτε αυτό:

_jeotarra detector  affects people who have positive blood, because people who have positive  blood requires and works with the best.
_

_as for example,   >>  (( with people - blood.))
_
_( positive - pozitive ) detector is - works of the best,
_
_(positive - negative,) detector - working again,
_
_(negative - negative) detector does not work well,_


Απίστευτο; Δηλαδή η τεχνολογία αυτή βασίζεται στον ...τύπο αίματος του χειριστή; Θέλετε να γελάσετε περισσότερο; Ορίστε: πατήστε εδώ γιατί ο σύνδεσμος είναι μεγάλος!

Είπα να μην κάνω κι άλλη καταχώρηση και να προσθέσω εδώ μερικά μαργαριτάρια ακόμη!

THERE ARE A LOT OF COPIES AND FAKES ON EBAY - MOSTLY MADE IN CHINA, GREECE & VIET NAM. 
( Σύνδεσμος εδώ! ) 

Για την ίδια ακριβώς συσκευή με την παραπάνω ( μόνο που έχει διπλή τιμή ! ) λέει στην περιγραφή:

NEW  USERS PLEASE NOTE : The B is NOT a metal detector, and it does not work  in the same manner. It will require a certain amount of practice to  understand how it works and how a target lock is achieved. It is not a  magic wand, it will take a certain amount of practice to use it properly  and see conclusive results. If you are not willing to invest time  learning how to use it, this may not be for you. Additionally, fresh or  test target placed in front of LRL will normally NOT give a response.  LONG BURIED targets will give STRONG TARGET RESPONSE
( Σύνδεσμος εδώ! )

Το καλύτερο το κράτησα για το τέλος. Απάντηση του κυρίου Μυτιλινάκη στο ebay σε ερώτηση γιατί κοστίζει τόσο η συσκευή:

Καλησπερα φιλε μου.
Εφοσον καταλαβαινεις μια χαρα αυτα που καταλαβαινεις, γιατι δεν κανεις κατι για σενα με το κοστος που θελεις?
Κατανοητο  το μηνυμα... και τον σκοπο που εχει... αλλα εχω παψει να ασχολουμαι.  Εχει στο ebay τα παντα φθηνα και ακριβα, μια γεννητρια την εχει ο  κινεζος 10€ και την ιδια ο Αμερικανος 500$. *Ο καθε ενας ζητα να πληρωθει  αναλογα με αυτο που πιστευει,* ο ενδιαφερομενος εχει επιλογες... 
ευχομαι να εισαι γερος.

( Η επισήμανση με έντονα και κόκκινα γράμματα δικιά μου! )

Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια ...πίστευε και μη ερεύνα; Μα δίνω 600 ευρώ!! Εντάξει δεν τα έδωσα αλλά λέμε τώρα...

----------


## kioan

> Δηλαδή η τεχνολογία αυτή βασίζεται στον ...τύπο αίματος του χειριστή;



Τώρα μου έβαλες ιδέες. Σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω μια συσκευή που να αλλάζει τον τύπο αίματος του χειριστή  :Rolleyes:

----------


## electricalgian

Τις ραβδους σε σχημα Γ τις εφτιαξες μονος η τις αγορασες. Εαν τις εφτιαξες απο τι υλικο και θα ηθελα και τις διαστασεις εαν σου ειναι ευκολο

----------


## lepouras

γιατί? θέλεις να στηρίξεις κάνα ράφι?

----------


## electricalgian

> γιατί? θέλεις να στηρίξεις κάνα ράφι?



 Εκανα μια ερωτηση και εσυ αμεσως βρηκες να πεις την καλη κουβεντα!

----------


## nick1974

> Θα πρέπει να εξεταστεί η συσκευή από επιστημονική επιτροπή με τον μάγο του χωριού, τον φύλαρχο και κανέναν εκπρόσωπο της ΕΕΦ για έξτρα κύρος




νταξει, αν ειναι ο φιλντισης ο εκπροσωπος της ΕΕΦ μαλλον η συσκευη θα βγει οχι μονο λειτουργικα σωστη αλλα στρατιωτικο μυστικο που πρεπει να εξασφαλισει ο τριανταφυλλοπουλος οτι θα μας σωσει και θα μας γεμισει λεφτα, για την ελλαδα ρε γαμωτο, και να της βαλουμε κι ενα υψιχυχνο σωληνακι και να την πουλησουμε και στον καμμενο! γιατι αλλιως θα την αγορασει ενας γερμανος φιλελληνας...  :Lol: 







> Τα 590 ευρώ τιμή πώς προκύπτουν άραγε;
> Γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων + ενισχυτής + κεραίες ; Στη σελίδα στο ebay λέει  ότι έχουν ήδη πωληθεί ...18! Δεν μπορεί όλο και κάτι παραπάνω θα έχει  μέσα... Αλλιώς πως να δικαιολογείται τέτοια τιμή; Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;  Μήπως ο κατασκευαστής διαβάζει το forum εδώ και θα μπορούσε να μας  διαφωτίσει ( χωρίς να δίνει κρίσιμες λεπτομέρειες για τη συσκευή να μην  την αντιγράψουμε... );
> Ειλικρινά ήθελα πάρα πολύ να αγοράσω μια τέτοια συσκευή όχι γιατί  πιστεύω ότι λειτουργεί έτσι όπως ισχυρίζονται ότι λειτουργεί αλλά για να  δω τι έχει μέσα. Πόσα είμουν έτοιμος να δώσω; 50-60 ευρώ το μέγιστο.  Βλέπω κάτι τρελά νούμερα όμως και σκέφτομαι ότι εδώ έχουμε τεράστια  απάτη. Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα αυτό: 
> 
> Distances  and depth of the instrument can be *acording to the user skills* and the  size of target 200 meters untill 2.400 + meters, depth more that 6  meters. ( από την σελίδα στο ebay )
> 
> Αυτή η φράση όμως από μόνη της δεν  είναι αποποίηση των ευθυνών του πωλητή. Έχουμε ξεκάρα απάτη αν η συσκευή  δεν λειτουργεί γιατί παρόλο που λέει ότι εξαρτάται από τις ικανότητες  του χειριστή ( user skills ) μιλάει για μέγιστη απόσταση. Δηλαδή αν  είναι εντελώς άχρηστος ο χειριστής θα πρέπει να είναι ( τουλάχιστον )  από πάνω από τον στόχο για να δείξει η συσκευή ότι κάτι βρήκε. Αν είναι  ...ικανός ο χειριστής και από τα 2,5 χιλιόμετρα ανιχνεύει η συσκευή. Άρα  η απάτη είναι δεδομένη γιατί κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη ( ας με  διαψεύσουν ) δεν λειτουργεί έτσι όπως λένε. Ακόμη και με αυτή τη φράση  δεν μπορεί να αποποιηθεί την ευθύνη για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση ο  πωλητής...
> 
> Το ωραίο με το βίντεο είναι ότι το λέει κιόλας: "...εγώ φυσικά ξέρω που είναι ο στόχος"



τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?
Η μαγεια (γιατι λιγο πολυ εκει βασιζεται) δε μπορουμε να αποδειξουμε πειραματικα οτι ειναι απατη, οποτε η πιστευεις και τ αγοραζεις η δεν πιστευεις και δε πετας τα λεφτα σου...
τωρα για να το πεις απατη κατι που υπαρχει απο την αρχη της ιστοριας της ανθρωποτητας ειναι λιγο δυσκολο, ειδικα οταν ζεις σε μια χωρα που εκπροσωποι μια θρησκειας (που ειναι η μετεξελιξη της μαγειας) ειναι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι!
Στη new age "θεωρια" εικαζεται οτι η ιδια η ενασχοληση με ενα αντικειμενο σε συνδυασμο με την πιστη του δινει τις οποιες "μαγικες" ιδιοτητες... οποτε με τη σειρα του ο πωλητης της "συσκευης" μπορει να σου πει οτι καλοπροαιρετα βαζει τετοιες τιμες ωστε να υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα να λειτουργησει! και συμφωνα με την κοσμοθεωρια του θα ειναι απολυτα σωστος και καθολου απατεωνας, οσο κι αν αυτο ακουγεται κουλο στα αυτια ενος νορμαλ σκεπτικιστη ανθρωπου!
Προσωπικα δε πιστευω φυσικα, αλλα δεν καταδικαζω την υπαρξη διαφορων κοσμοθεωρειων, αρκει να μη φτανουν σε ακροτητες και φανατισμους οπως εγινε με τις θρησκειες. Τις θεωρω απλα πολιτισμικα στοιχεια τα οποια αλλοτε ισως επιδρουν αρνητικα και αλλοτε θετικα οπως οποιαδηποτε ανθρωπινη πραξη.
Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ολα αυτα εχουν κοινη πηγη με την επιστημη: την ανθρωπινη περιεργεια και την αναγκη για απαντησεις, και αν το συμπαν μας ειναι ενα προγραμμα (θεωρητικα ετσι συμπεριφερεται) και αν εχει καποια bugs τα οποια θα μπορουσε καποιος ανθρωπος να χακαρει δε θα μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση αν αυτος ηταν ενας "μαγος" κι οχι ενας πυρηνικος φυσικος! αφου τοσες και τοσες ανακαλυψεις ιστορικα γιναν ουσιαστικα στην τυχη.

----------


## Pan_noulis1992

Καλησπέρα σας..πολυ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα...Έχουμε σχέδιο για το πώς να συνδέσω τον ενισχυτή με την γεννήτρια και να το ελέγξω αν δουλεύει? ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## IRF

Ας μας περιγράψει κάποιος ένα πρακτικό πείραμα ραβδοσκοπίας για το πως βρίσκουν π.χ. βαρίδια ψαρέματος καθαρός μόλυβδος το μέταλλο.Δηλαδή τη συχνότητα της γεννήτριας και την απόσταση εντοπισμού,γεννήτριες έχουν πολλοί εδώ μέσα να το επαναλάβουν

----------


## Pan_noulis1992

Κανένας δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει ρε παιδιά?

----------


## thanasisHP

> Κανένας δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει ρε παιδιά?



υπαρχει ενα φορουμ, νομιζω ''ψαχτηρια gr.'' λεγεται,, αυτοι θα ξερουν.

----------


## Sakis Amartias

> αντί για τα ραβδιά,θα βρείς από 14" τηλεόραση παλαιού τύπου το καλώδιο που βρίσκεται γύρω από την οθόνη,το οποίο την απομαγνήτιζε.Αυτό είναι μια πλεξούδα(είναι σαν το κουβάρι νήματος,είναι τέλειο πηνίο) 0.03mm περίπου σύρμα αφού το ξετυλίξεις θα το δείς,έχει δύο καλώδια,κόκκινο και μαύρο τα οποία καταλήγουν σε jst κοννέκτορα 2 pin....βρες το και τα ξαναλέμε....



Και μετά η συνέχεια για το καλώδιο;  εγώ το βρήκα αυτό το καλώδιο

----------


## 744

Πάντα υποστήριζα ότι θα τα κονομήσει αυτός που θα πουλάει (χωρίς να τον ενοχλεί η συνείδησή του) τέτοια "μηχανήματα" και όχι όποις τα αγοράζει...

----------


## Ανχης

> Κατασκευή γεννήτριας DDS με έτοιμες πλακέτες από το ebay.
> πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν γεννήτρια μοριακών συχνοτήτων για να ραβδοσκοπούν με σκοπό την εύρεση χρυσου, κενων νερού κτλ
> Βασικά σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι απλό με έτοιμες πλακέτες από το ebay και με συχνότητες έως 30-40 κηζ που είναι αρκετή για την χρήση σε ραβδοσκοπία!!!
> πήρα μια γεννητρια http://www.ebay.com/itm/171932726380...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> έναν ενισχυτή κατάλληλο http://www.ebay.com/itm/221986465551...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> στην εσωτερική αγορά κουτιά διακόπτες μπαταρία κτλ 
> και ξεκίνησα
> ...



Καλημερα . Που θα μπορουσα να βρω ολο το κιτ για να κατασκευασω την συγκεκριμενη γεννητρια γιατι εχεις κανει πολλη καλη δουλεια. Ευχαριστω

----------


## kioan

> Καλημερα . Που θα μπορουσα να βρω ολο το κιτ για να κατασκευασω την συγκεκριμενη γεννητρια γιατι εχεις κανει πολλη καλη δουλεια. Ευχαριστω



Μπορείς να δεις για παράδειγμα σε αυτό το link και να πάρεις όποιο ταιριάζει στις διαστάσεις που θέλεις.
Όποιο προϊόν και να διαλέξεις από αυτό το link, θα έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες δυνατότητες ανίχνευσης αντικειμένων μέσω ραβδοσκοπίας συγκριτικά με τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που αναζητάς.

----------


## VirusX2

> Μπορείς να δεις για παράδειγμα σε αυτό το link και να πάρεις όποιο ταιριάζει στις διαστάσεις που θέλεις.
> Όποιο προϊόν και να διαλέξεις από αυτό το link, θα έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες δυνατότητες ανίχνευσης αντικειμένων μέσω ραβδοσκοπίας συγκριτικά με τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή που αναζητάς.



Γιατί κρύβεις το μυστικο και δεν του λες οτι πρέπει να είναι σε μεταλλικό κουτί έτσι ώστε να γίνεται ομοιόμορφος μοριακός συντονισμός των αρνητικών ιόντων της στρατοσφαιρας;;;;

----------


## 744

Ένας ο ζωγράφος και ένας αυτός...

Δεν έχει γιατρειά δυστυχώς...  :frown:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μας εξηγήσετε σε ποιους φυσικούς νόμους στηρίζεται η ραβδοσκοπία; Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω βρει κάτι που να την εντάσσει στο χώρο της επιστήμης. Υπάρχουν όμως πάρα πολλά στοιχεία (έλλειψη επιστημονικών μελετών - papers, μη επαναληψιμότητα των αποτελεσμάτων κλπ) σύμφωνα με τα οποία κατατάσσεται στο χώρο της ψευδοεπιστήμης.

https://antichainletter.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/epist/
https://antichainletter.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/epist2/
https://www.ellinikahoaxes.gr/2017/0...dowsing-fraud/

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι ότι Αμερικάνικες εταιρίες πρωτοεμφάνισαν τέτοιου είδους μηχανήματα τα οποία αν δεις τον τρόπο που λειτουργούν απλά δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη. Επίσης κάποια από αυτά στοιχίζουν μια περιουσία λόγω της ακρίβειας που έχουν.Προσωπικά είμαι επιφυλακτικός μιας και έχω δει τόσα πολλά μηχανήματα που κάποια είχαν πολύ υψηλή τεχνολογία στο εσωτερικό τους και υλικά Custom.Και φυσικά λειτουργούν.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πώς λειτουργούν; Από ότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει μια επιστημονικά πειστική ερμηνεία. Υπάρχουν όμως πολλές περιπτώσεις απάτης, όπως αυτή στο Ιράκ. Χρειάζεται να είμαστε προσεκτικοί, να ζητάμε στοιχεία και δεδομένα και να μην είμαστε εύπιστοι. Μερικά σχετικά άρθρα για τη ραβδοσκοπία παρακάτω.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADE_651
https://skippytheskeptic.blogspot.co...sing-scam.html
http://www.skepdic.com/dowsing.html

Αν οι ραβδοσκόποι έχουν στοιχεία, τα οποία αναιρούν την άποψη ότι πρόκειται για ψευδοεπιστήμη, ας τα καταθέσουν στο δημόσιο βήμα της Wikipedia.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowsing

----------


## 744

Έχω δεί από απλά ξύλινα Γ με ραβδάκια που κλείνουν και ανοίγουν όπου υπάρχει π.χ. νερό και άλλα που τα ραβδάκια πάνε με ηλεκτρόδια σε πολύπλοκα κυκλώματα και υποτίθεται ότι ο μοριακός(!) συντονισμός οδηγεί στο ποθητό μέταλλο.

Το πως γίνονται αυτά, μάλλον στο υπερφυσικό πρέπει να αναζητηθούν. Με λογική και Maxwell δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση...

Και για όσους ίσως έχουν μεταφυσικές ανησυχίες υπάρχουν και τα δαιμόνια που ενδεχομένως βάζουν το χέρι τους. Ή μάλλον την ουρά τους.

----------


## chrismix

Όπως μου είχε πει ο καθηγητής μου στο πολυτεχνείο που τον είχα ρωτήσει αφου αναφέρθηκε στο μάθημα:
-Όσο αφορά την εύρεση νερού ο "καλός" χειριστής έχει βασικές γνώσεις γεωλογίας της περιοχής και μπορεί να προβλέψει αν θα έχεις νερό!

----------

